
The Firefox Browser is a privacy nightmare on desktop and mobile - almostbasic
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2020/01/the-firefox-browser-is-a-privacy-nightmare-on-desktop-and-mobile/
======
octokatt
This... still seems like a lot better than Chrome. No personal data is being
collected, just basic telemetry data on browser function for debugging and an
IP address. I'm going to call this Mostly Harmless.

Meanwhile, the article is coming from a company that's selling privacy on a
for-profit basis, towards a non-profit focused on attempting the best privacy
possible. Most of their products are in the same space as Mozilla.

~~~
almostbasic
Tracking when you load bookmarks, open new tabs, save a password and login,
take a screenshot or download media, is not harmless basic telemetry imho.

~~~
EchoOneVictor
Yeah, but it doesn't record what the bookmark is or its URL, just that you
opened a bookmark. Same thing with the new tabs. It doesn't record the login
or password or the URL of the page you saved a password for. It doesn't record
anything about your screenshots or downloads either, aside from the fact that
you did it.

They are very openly using the least amount of data possible in order to know
how people use the browser so that they know what to focus on to make things
better, or what to fix that isn't working. They don't care who you are, all
they want to know is how you are using their product so they can keep making
it better.

------
maverick74
Forget this!!!

You can check everything that is being sent to mozilla at:

about:telemetry

and as you can see there is nothing that identifies you. And even if i'm
missing something, you can always disable telemetry and be sure that (unlike
others) firefox will respect your config and won't be sending any data

------
tinus_hn
Sad that the corporate types even at Firefox have everyone believe this is
necessary.

------
Glosster
Not cool Firefox! That's the kind of thing I would expect to read about
Chrome.

~~~
randoramax
Don't trust PIA, verify yourself (and read the comments above).

------
craftinator
Watch out, this is coming from PIA, the company now owned by malware producer
Kape, with a CTO who participated in the Mt Gox Bitcoin fraud. Not a company
to be trusted.

